# EEA Family Permit -> Residence Card -> Gainful Employment?



## Scot(t) (Jun 25, 2013)

Hello,

Firstly, I should say that though I've never posted, I've found this forum to be comprehensive and inclusive.

I have an inquiry and I was hoping for a nearly definitive consensus to verify my understanding of my situation:

I am in a long-standing civil partnership. (Me: Canadian male, 31 yrs. Her: Irish, 27 yrs.) 
We will be relocating to Scotland in the first week of July.
I have been granted the EEA Family Permit and intend to post my Residence Card application to Liverpool immediately upon arrival in the UK.

First inquiry:

My partner will be considered a 'job seeker' upon our arrival.
We have close friends working in recruitment and my partner will be employed very shortly after our arrival, I am certain.
Would I be better served to withhold my Residence Card application until my partner can prove her employment (exercising treaty rights)?

Second inquiry:

Having done some reading, it is my understanding that I am legally entitled to employment straightaway through the EEA Family Permit.
However, it also my understanding that finding employment through this means is difficult and is more likely once the application process for the Residence Card has begun and is even more likely once it is approved.
I am prepared for the protracted process but would like to have my wait to begin work as brief as possible.
What should my first step be? 
Is there something specific that I should tell potential employers about my circumstances?

Final Inquiry:

It appears from the outside that the UKBA is under-staffed and over-worked.
I feel confident that my Residence Card application will be processed and approved in a tidy manner as it well-prepared and meets all of the necessary requirements.
I am also a realist and do not expect anything but the maximum 6 month processing term.
However, my partner & I would like to travel back to Ireland for the August bank holiday.
Does anyone feel that requesting a near immediate return of our (especially her) passports from the UKBA harm our processing time?



I apologize for the long-winded post but, I thought I would attempt to be as comprehensive as possible on the first go 'round to avoid cluttering up the board.

Thank you very much for any information that the community can provide.

Regards,
Scott


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Scot(t) said:


> Hello,
> 
> Firstly, I should say that though I've never posted, I've found this forum to be comprehensive and inclusive.
> 
> ...


Oh sure. Wait until she has a job before posting off EEA2.



> Second inquiry:
> 
> Having done some reading, it is my understanding that I am legally entitled to employment straightaway through the EEA Family Permit.
> However, it also my understanding that finding employment through this means is difficult and is more likely once the application process for the Residence Card has begun and is even more likely once it is approved.
> ...


This is a tricky one and you aren't the first to sense difficulties here. While theoretically you are entitled to work on family permit, most employers want to see clear documentary evidence for it (family permit says nothing about working, whereas residence card does - 'Employment and business activities permitted'. All you can do is to point out the relevant sections on UKBA site, or ask them to phone Employers' Helpline for clarification. You may find that all this is of no avail and you won't get a job confirmed until you have residence card or at least certificate of application showing the right to work.



> Final Inquiry:
> 
> It appears from the outside that the UKBA is under-staffed and over-worked.
> I feel confident that my Residence Card application will be processed and approved in a tidy manner as it well-prepared and meets all of the necessary requirements.
> ...


She can keep her passport - just send a certified copy. You can request your passport back for travels, and while they may say they aren't legally obliged and still retain your application, you request should be met. It shouldn't affect your chances.


----------



## KQuigley (Jan 10, 2012)

*EEA Family Permit Granted - Travel within the UK/EU for job and difficulties w EEA2*

Dear Joppa, 

First, I'd like to thank you and Animo for your help provided with my EEA Family Permit - which was granted just this Monday! 
(took only two days in the NY Office!)

I've recently been offered and accepted a job that is recruiting for a University based in London (I currently work for this University in the US, recruiting for them in North America).

The job will be require traveling for recruitment within the UK, but also within the EU to recruit potential students. Obvioulsy I'll need my passport for this, which is why I am now worried about our next step and EEA2 Application... 

My Irish husband (who lives in London, where I will soon join him) and I had planned to apply for our EEA 2 Residence Card as soon as I landed, knwoing this can take up to 6 months. My fear now is that I will not be able to take this job up, as I see that I have to submit my passport, and that he also has to submit his Irish passport (which limits some travel he'll need to do in coming months). 

My questions are: 
(1) Can I legally travel outside of the UK on my current EEA Family Permit without my EEA husband travelling with me? 
(i.e. will I have difficulties re-entering UK without him?) 

(2)With our EEA2 application - will my husband need to submit his physical Irish passport, or can we submit a certified copy? 

(3) Do I need to submit my physical US passport with our application, or can we submit a certified copy so that I may travel for my job, for holiday, etc? 

(4) If I must submit my physical passport with our application, have you heard if it is possible if I also included a letter from my employer noting that my position requires travel outside of the UK, that the Home Office _may _send me my passport back if I respectfully request that they do so? 

Thank you to you and everyone else for taking time to review my question and post. I've found this forum to be EXTREMELY helpful as the guidance on the UKBA website is helpful, but does not get into details like this forum does. I appreciate your time and effort that you put into helping people out! 

Kind Regards

KQ







Joppa said:


> Oh sure. Wait until she has a job before posting off EEA2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi


KQuigley said:


> Dear Joppa,
> 
> First, I'd like to thank you and Animo for your help provided with my EEA Family Permit - which was granted just this Monday!
> (took only two days in the NY Office!)
> ...


1) Yes, for as long as those trips are short. 
2) Lately some EU-Nationals have submitted a certified copy and it has been accepted.
3) You must submit your passport book.
4) After receiving your COA, use that letter to support your passport request.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------

